# Akiknek már sikerült



## L-né (2010 November 16)

Sziasztok!
Azért nyitottam ezt a fórumot, mert sok bejegyzést olvastam már olyanoktól, akik szándékoztak Kanadában vagy az USA-ban letelepedni, segítséget kérve egymástól, tapasztalatokat, tanácsokat, útmutatást...

Nos velük, VELETEK mi van? 

Írjatok kérlek, ha sikerült, sokan vagyunk, akiket érdekel!!!


----------



## Erika&George86 (2011 Szeptember 21)

Sziasztok en a csaladommal mar 2 eve itt vagyunk Torontoba a targyalasunk halasztva lett mert agyverzest kaptam aztan most varjuk a kovetkezo targyalasunkat egy valamit leirok nektek szeretunk itt lenni be illeszkedtunk itt nem foglalkoznak egymassal az emberek mindenki eli a kis sajat eletet, iskolaba jarunk alkalmi munka is akad gyerekek mar nagyon jol beszelnek angolul. Ok segitenek intezni hivatalos ugyeket is nem szorulunk masok segitsegere es foleg nem kell fizetnunk tolmacsolasert na egyenlore ennyi sziasztok.


----------



## Evike019 (2011 December 1)

Szia. Szeretnék érdeklődni h hogyan kezdted el az első lépéseket? Mennyi pénz kell hozzá?


----------

